# Flies are back



## mystang89 (Apr 12, 2018)

We've moved into this house about 1 1/2 years ago which was recently built around the year 1900. Last year we noticed that flies seemed to like to paste themselves to the side of the house and then wait for the door to open. 

Had anyone else had this problem before and if so what did you do to rid yourself of it?


----------

